# electrical fan



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

anyone change the factory fan for an electrical ????...if yes what part did you take from what truck ??? thanks

i have a 93 hb v6 3.0l 4x4


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

alot of companys make "kits", check with your local parts store... I want to do the samething...


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

i dont understand why its an old model of fan in those truck...my dad has the same in is 1970 duster


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, but can someone explain the benefits of going to an electric fan? \


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't think of any REAL advantage over a properly working stock fan. It still take juice from the alternator to run it, which takes power from the engine.
An electric fan may or may not help the engine warm up just a tad quicker, and might be a bit more efficient in cooling it down.
One thing for sure, the fan likely wouldn't be running while driving down the highway. But again, how much engine power could that possibly save?
Maybe the only REAL advantage is cool points?


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I'm no expert, but from what I've heard, switching from a belt driven fan to electric is a net gain in hp.

When it's hot out, I can really feel the drag that the stock fan adds -- feels like it drags down the engine more than the A/C.

-Rob


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a "mechanical" fan is parasitic... electric fan is not


----------



## TerryLee (May 2, 2008)

The original question was how to do it... any input on this? how do you wire it to kick on when needed?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The best way is to buy or check out the kits they have at you local auto parts store... it should answer all of your questions. There are relays, taping into a coolant line for the temp sensor etc, it will give you a idea if you want to proceed or not


----------



## zsfh0b (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just add a switch on the front panel of your dash*

You could wire it thru a switch and relay and keep an eye on your temp gauge and turn it on when needed and off when not. (Such as when you're barrelling down the interstate in cool or cold weather).


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys, 
I'm sort of the "cooling fan" specialist over on one of the motorcycle forums I belong to. I put together a kit and instructions on how to do this ...and it works VERY well. The idea there was to fire the fans up sooner to keep the engines from running so doggone hot, but it's just an old street rodder's trick that I borrowed. 

Here's the adjustable controller I use and highly recommend.

Derale Cooling Products 16759 - Derale Performance Deluxe Adjustable Fan Controllers with Radiator Probes - Overview - SummitRacing.com

Most auto parts stores keep them in stock ...even if they don't know exactly what they are for. They will work on ANY 12volt vehicle with electric fans. Now all we need to do is take our mechanical fan off and add one or two aftermarket electrical fans that would move about the same air as the stock one. You might even locate a good workable fan off just about any late model car in a salvage yard for cheap.

It's really a very easy project if you have some basic mechanical and electrical skills. I'd rate this job difficulty 3 out of 10 and highly suitable for DIYer's. 

-Roger


----------



## TerryLee (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Repairman, very good info.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm still in the process of doing this electric fan mod while I'm in there servicing the front of my engine, timing chain, tensioner, guides, water pump, etc. I decided to wait and get everything I think I need together before I start so the down time will only be when I decide, not because of waiting on parts. I'm about half way there purchasing parts and will start a new thread with pictures before too long.

This is March 25, 2012... I'd say I'll be ready to start no later than the middle of April unless an emergency takes place. Last month our refrigerator went out and if the truck had been down for repairs it would have cost me a bunch more money for delivery, so I have to plan this around everything else.

-Roger


----------

